
Ask HN: What does your office dev cycle/workflow look like? - rsmets
I&#x27;m curious what the development cycle workflow is at your place of work. I&#x27;m currently working for a mature mid sized company having come from a small nibble start up and having issues grabbling with the amount of processes one needs to jump through to get any code merged and deployed. We have a service oriented architecture. Here is our workflow:<p>1) Jira for ticket creation &#x2F; work progress<p>2) Submit changes to Gerrit for peer review (minimum 2 people) and hopefully merge + one PM if front end feature.<p>If backend change:
3) Make an other deployment Jira Ticket<p>4) Having another dev QA the changes in the QA env then get approval from PM for release. Submit the ticket to Dev Ops team for approval at the release meeting (Monday-Thursday 10:45am).<p>5) if the ticket has all the ear marks dev ops approves and sometime that day (afternoon) the change is deployed followed by another QA&#x2F;verification round in Production.<p>Curious what your office workflow is? I&#x27;m actively trying to make this process more streamlined &#x2F; less friction points but would like to hear about the process other orgs have in place. Thank you!
======
cimmanom
How big is your company and how big is your engineering team?

What are the risks if a major bug sits on production for an hour? (A few
hundred annoyed customers? Hundreds of thousands in losses? Life or death?)

How automated are deploys and how easy are rollbacks?

Depending on the answers to all those questions, that level of bureaucracy
might be totally within reason or it might be beyond ridiculous.

------
discodude
That sounds pretty constrictive. Our workflow here at small start up is a lot
more fluid.

Make code changes, push to master, deploy in the next hour.

